# Fedor is just too old



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

As many know I've hated on Fedor for my entire stay here. Age will be just one of many excuses for Fedor fans. Let's hear the rest of them:thumb02:

Just for clarification, I don't think he's too old to compete. I was just expecting that to be one of the excuses by his fans for the loss.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

What you mean i have no esxuse, it was a doctor stoppage, fedor has made a career of taking ass whooping and coming back.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

he is not too old.... its just everyone has been sharpening their skills training in camps with other great fighters,... while fedor is up in the woods in russia lifting logs and stuff


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

He could retire and preserve his legacy or be a fighter and fight. 

There are other legends of Pride that kept fighting at their level...i.e. Babalu, Cro Cop or Big Nog, those guys never stopped fighting equal match-ups. I don't see Fedor doing that.

I think he either retires or M-1 finds one last can for him to kick and then retires.

To earn my respect, he could keep fighting. He has a long lay off to recover from this beat down.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Randy Couture was an up-n-comer at Fedor's current age...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm just expecting plenty of excuses from Fedor fans. Ironically, his fans are the main reason for any hate the man receives. 

Feel bad for Fedor honestly and hope he has a great life. He doesn't need to fight for a living, he's rich as all hell and I wish him luck.

My only disdain for him was brought on by his fans that thought he was superman.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> He's too fat. He's living in the past, if he keeps fighting, he'll keep losing. Unless his management finds him some more cans to kick (like the last few years).
> 
> He could retire and preserve his legacy or be a fighter and fight.


In all honesty i said to my self i wouldnt get annoyed with the haters , but yea it annoys me , he hasnt been fighting cans.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'm just expecting plenty of excuses from Fedor fans. Ironically, his fans are the main reason for any hate the man receives.
> 
> Feel bad for Fedor honestly and hope he has a great life. He doesn't need to fight for a living, he's rich as all hell and I wish him luck.
> 
> My only disdain for him was brought on by his fans that thought he was superman.


You are correct on that. He gained lots of fans that did not give anyone a chance against Fedor. I will always be a fan though.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> he is not too old.... its just everyone has been sharpening their skills training in camps with other great fighters,... while fedor is up in the woods in russia lifting logs and stuff


this exactly. the more top comp he fights without adjusting his training the more he'll lose. he's stubborn and stuck in his ways though so he'll probably just retire


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'm just expecting plenty of excuses from Fedor fans. Ironically, his fans are the main reason for any hate the man receives.
> 
> Feel bad for Fedor honestly and hope he has a great life. He doesn't need to fight for a living, he's rich as all hell and I wish him luck.
> 
> My only disdain for him was brought on by his fans that thought he was superman.


At one point he was "UNTOUCHABLE" like Anderson and GSP.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'm just expecting plenty of excuses from Fedor fans. Ironically, his fans are the main reason for any hate the man receives.
> 
> Feel bad for Fedor honestly and hope he has a great life. He doesn't need to fight for a living, he's rich as all hell and I wish him luck.
> 
> My only disdain for him was brought on by his fans that thought he was superman.


I love fedor, i'll put it this way i'm a die hard mma fan, grew up watching fedor dominating things. I owe him that much to this day. Its like guys saying old athletes are better than the ones today. If you can't understand fedor's legacy before the ufc exploded well your not a mma fan. Its like if mj came back to the nba there might be guys better but you would still like mj more and probably say he is better than most young guys.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

SigFig said:


> Randy Couture was an up-n-comer at Fedor's current age...


Hence why he has losses to lots of fighters...........


----------



## nastyblow (Oct 10, 2006)

He's only 34.... he's been fighting forever but I don't see him past his prime. Although HWs are getting bigger and bigger, maybe a move to 205 would do him well...?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

The haters need to realise no is making excuses he lost , congrats Bigfoot , what the fans want is key board warriors to stop being so arrogant.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

dark days


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm by no means Fedor's biggest fan. I respect the man and his accomplishments, but I'm hardly what you'd deem a diehard or nuthugger. That said, I was a bit ticked when the fight was stopped. The man showed a ridiculous amount of heart surviving the full mount and near submission, only to have a doctor step in and potentially end his career. Kudos to Silva for laying on thick the damage which allowed for that call, but I wanted to see what Fedor was capable of doing when facing the gallows. If Kos could fight for five rounds with a broken orbital bone, Fedor could have finished the third.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

nastyblow said:


> He's only 34.... he's been fighting forever but I don't see him past his prime. Although HWs are getting bigger and bigger, maybe a move to 205 would do him well...?


his age is 34 but he has neem fighting since 2000, and did some other shit before then.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Hence why he has losses to lots of fighters...........


My point was in jest, that Couture progressed from that age, so saying Fedor is "too old" is just another fanboy excuse.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm by no means Fedor's biggest fan. I respect the man and his accomplishments, but I'm hardly what you'd deem a diehard or nuthugger. That said, I was a bit ticked when the fight was stopped. The man showed a ridiculous amount of heart surviving the full mount and near submission, only to have a doctor step in and potentially end his career. Kudos to Silva for laying on thick the damage which allowed for that call, but I wanted to see what Fedor was capable of doing when facing the gallows. If Kos could fight for five rounds with a broken orbital bone, Fedor could have finished the third.


see that is what pissed me off, fedor has made a career of comebacks. If he retires it will be sad because i honestly taught he was going to ko silva as silva looked gassed.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> At one point he was "UNTOUCHABLE" like Anderson and GSP.


You mean back in I believe 06 when he beat Cro Cop? The guy hasn't fought top comp for years yet he had fans that named him Gods other son. 

Thread after thread called him out on facing inferior competition for years only to be cussed by Fedors faithful.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

This is reality. Fighters loose. And on the internet people loose their minds.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

It might be age definitely but the HW division has evolved alot over the last few years. Alot of these big HW's aren't just slogs anymore than can move and they can fight. The HW fighters nowadays are alot more dynamic.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> At one point he was "UNTOUCHABLE" like Anderson and GSP.


No, Anderson and GSP are untouchable against real fighters Fedor was untouchable against cans and decisioned a couple good fighters.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Age is not the main factor. Also, he's been relatively inactive the past three years, post Pride. 

His problem is one of both technique and strategy. His boxing relies on windmill haymakers thrown with his chin tucked, catching his opponents off guard with unpredictable angles and fantastic speed. But his defense is non-existent, an embarrassing lapse for a fighter with a reputation of this caliber. 

His recklessness is also evident in his so-called ground game. The only game he displays here is diving without any thought or consideration into the guard of an awaiting expert black belt. 

Wanderlei, Cro Cop, and now the great Fedor have all been exposed in their post Pride careers. Fedor and Cro Cop stubbornly refuse to evolve and improve their technique or strategy. Wanderlei has managed to survive by abandoning his flailing kamikaze style, and is the only credible competitor out of the three now. 

Now that the smoke has cleared, it's obvious that Fedor and Cro Cop are now far behind the MMA state of the art. Time to horde those Pride DVD's....


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

osmium said:


> No, Anderson and GSP are untouchable against real fighters Fedor was untouchable against cans and decisioned a couple good fighters.


Exactly. Will rep after sreading.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

SigFig said:


> My point was in jest, that Couture progressed from that age, so saying Fedor is "too old" is just another fanboy excuse.


How is that a fanboy excuse? You expect everyone to be able to fight at 45+? Their fight style are way different too. I think it is better when a fighter retires when he feels like he does not have it anymore rather than go the Ken Shamrock route.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I just don't think he's ever had a 265 pound fighter with legit BJJ on top of him. There wasn't any heavyweights in Pride that were that big and that good. 

That said, Silva couldn't properly finish Fedor and by the end of the round Fedor had worked his way out. Who knows what would have happened if it went to a third.

I don't see Fedor coming back from this though, he took a lot of damage and probably realises at his age his really up against it with these legit 265 pound heavyweights. Maybe he never could either, any fighter giving up 35 pounds is going to be vulnerable on their back.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> No, Anderson and GSP are untouchable against real fighters Fedor was untouchable against cans and decisioned a couple good fighters.


i hate to break it to you but Silva has 4 losses to WW's and Serra the LW KO'ed GSP , so i would pipe down jackass.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

michelangelo said:


> Age is not the main factor. Also, he's been relatively inactive the past three years, post Pride.
> 
> His problem is one of both technique and strategy. His boxing relies on windmill haymakers thrown with his chin tucked, catching his opponents off guard with unpredictable angles and fantastic speed. But his defense is non-existent, an embarrassing lapse for a fighter with a reputation of this caliber.
> 
> ...


I just popped in Final Conflict 2005 to relieve my stress. :thumb02:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> No, Anderson and GSP are untouchable against real fighters Fedor was untouchable against cans and decisioned a couple good fighters.


There is a reason you have bad rep , you are unpleasant extremely bias , lack deep MMA knowledge and like to stir and incite people.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Nikkolai said:


> How is that a fanboy excuse? You expect everyone to be able to fight at 45+? Their fight style are way different too. I think it is better when a fighter retires when he feels like he does not have it anymore rather than go the Ken Shamrock route.


Fedor is 34 there pal... see where I'm going here... 

Ah nevermind.

Fedor is still the P4P king right now. He was just baiting Silva into a 3rd round sub... :thumb02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> i hate to break it to you but Silva has 4 losses to WW's and Serra the LW KO'ed GSP , so i would pipe down jackass.


Someone's angry.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fedor just retired.

That shows in and of itself that the man isn't competing at the level he feels comfortable with.

There's no excuses to be made, it was a doctor's stoppage and he retired cause clearly he doesn't feel like he is as competitive as he was.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> i hate to break it to you but Silva has 4 losses to WW's and Serra the LW KO'ed GSP , so i would pipe down jackass.


They've since made up for it. A bunch of times...unlike Fedor, jackass


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

My excuse for him losing is that he's a can crusher who never deserved to be called the #1 HW or the P4P best. 

Thankfully this loss makes him completely irrelvant and he'll just retire now.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> They've since made up for it. A bunch of times...unlike Fedor, jackass


You missed my point and ill stop with the insults , some guy called osiumi or whatever is just a hater and so i had to bring him down to earth by making him remember his fav fighters have losses when Fedor was whipping the best , so kindly do one sir.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Fedor is 34 there pal... see where I'm going here...
> 
> Ah nevermind.
> 
> Fedor is still the P4P king right now. He was just baiting Silva into a 3rd round sub... :thumb02:


Not really, care to elaborate? I am well aware the he is 34. Are you saying Fedor has not reached his prime and supposed to start getting better now?

Ah well, time for the haters to roll in and the fanboys to make excuses.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> My excuse for him losing is that he's a can crusher who never deserved to be called the #1 HW or the P4P best.
> 
> Thankfully this loss makes him completely irrelvant and he'll just retire now.


Its pretty sad that someone's decline makes you happy , i want Silva to lose for different reasons other than spite. SAD SAD SAD.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> There is a reason you have bad rep , you are unpleasant extremely bias , lack deep MMA knowledge and like to stir and incite people.


The reason I am red is because Rival neg repped me for like -120,000 for telling him he was a bad poster who doesn't know how to debate. Keep grasping at those straws though.



***** de Amigo said:


> You missed my point and ill stop with the insults , some guy called osiumi or whatever is just a hater and so i had to bring him down to earth by making him remember his fav fighters have losses when Fedor was whipping the best , so kindly do one sir.


Crushing the best HW cans in the world while Anderson and GSP were beating down some of the best WWs in the world.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> Fedor just retired.
> 
> That shows in and of itself that the man isn't competing at the level he feels comfortable with.
> 
> There's no excuses to be made, it was a doctor's stoppage and he retired cause clearly he doesn't feel like he is as competitive as he was.


He needs to fight Butterbean so he can disillusion himself again.

Since Butterbean subbed one of the guys he beat, Zuluzihno.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Someone's angry.


Im over joyed................that the forum is filled with kids who find it fun to incite people over the internet and im so pissed i take there bait and bite.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Its pretty sad that someone's decline makes you happy , i want Silva to lose for different reasons other than spite. SAD SAD SAD.


Go ahead, cry some more. 

Your tears taste delicious.

EDIT: "I hope you get a body part broken or lose an arm or something, IRL." 

You're taking this pretty hard, huh? Didn't realize you wanted to bear his children so badly. GTFO nuthugger.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Fedor will alway be the second best fighter ever. But ANderson silva is by far the greatest fight i have seen. Fedor is a warrior. But silva is on another level.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Im over joyed................that the forum is filled with kids who find it fun to incite people over the internet and im so pissed i take there bait and bite.


Because Fedor fans are ridiculous. The most ridiculous. There is a reason Sherdog is inaccessible right now.
Fedor fans put this huge target on themselves with ridiculous and obnoxious hyperbole and idol worship.

Trolls, kids, whatever, of course they are going to talk shit after hearing "Ho ho, Fedor is the GOAT, Fedor by whatever he wants, Fedor is God! for months."

Take it like a man or don't say anything at all. Hurling insults isn't an option. Everyone knows this by now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Because Fedor fans are ridiculous. The most ridiculous. There is a reason Sherdog is inaccessible right now.
> Fedor fans put this huge target on themselves with ridiculous and obnoxious hyperbole and idol worship.
> 
> Trolls, kids, whatever, of course they are going to talk shit after hearing "Ho ho, Fedor is the GOAT, Fedor by whatever he wants, Fedor is God! for months."
> ...


hell i'm taking it like a man, its a sad day but i'll get over it. At least i still have anderson silva, **** gsp.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Nikkolai said:


> Not really, care to elaborate? I am well aware the he is 34. Are you saying Fedor has not reached his prime and supposed to start getting better now?
> 
> Ah well, time for the haters to roll in and the fanboys to make excuses.


Yes, I'll elaborate.

If someone has a premise that being 34 is a valid excuse here, I'd simply point to the fact that at 47, Randy Couture is just now starting to decline (ok, probably about 2 years ago), and at 34, he was a young pup for all intents and purposes.

Thus the 34 years of age excuse for Fedor is null.

And yeah, if Fedor gave a sh*t, and started adapting to an evolved skillset, then yes, perhaps he could remain relevant. 

But the guy doesn't seem to have a heart for fighting, and wants to spend time with his fam. He's earned that, and I respect that. So, I hope he gets a nice cupcake going-away match in Dream and rides off into the sunset a happy man.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

so not to sound flip or catty or anything, because i really like fedor, but i've heard that fighters start losing their game when they get girlfriends. and that fedor got a girlfriend before the last fight that he lost. something about going lax on the training and indulging more food and alcohol because they'd rather hang out with their chick than train rigorously.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Because Fedor fans are ridiculous. The most ridiculous. There is a reason Sherdog is inaccessible right now.
> Fedor fans put this huge target on themselves with ridiculous and obnoxious hyperbole and idol worship.
> 
> Trolls, kids, whatever, of course they are going to talk shit after hearing "Ho ho, Fedor is the GOAT, Fedor by whatever he wants, Fedor is God! for months."
> ...


There is a thread on Sherdog where half the board claims Fedor is faster than Anderson Silva. 

Fedor didn't decline either he just started fighting people who don't suck and can't make LHW or MW.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Because Fedor fans are ridiculous. The most ridiculous. There is a reason Sherdog is inaccessible right now.
> Fedor fans put this huge target on themselves with ridiculous and obnoxious hyperbole and idol worship.
> 
> Trolls, kids, whatever, of course they are going to talk shit after hearing "Ho ho, Fedor is the GOAT, Fedor by whatever he wants, Fedor is God! for months."
> ...


All sets of Fans have there black sheep and its truly sad if thats the ONLY reason someone wants someone to lose very sad and shows what type of people MMA fans are spiteful and arrogant , im over it now i hope to see a good fight come the 27th. 

Go Fitch.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

andromeda_68 said:


> so not to sound flip or catty or anything, because i really like fedor, but i've heard that fighters start losing their game when they get girlfriends. and that fedor got a girlfriend before the last fight that he lost. something about going lax on the training and indulging more food and alcohol because they'd rather hang out with their chick than train rigorously.


That would make sense. If only Fedor could say, I got 99 problems but a *itch ain't one maybe he would perform better


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Wooow just WOOOOW at the Fedor hatred!

It hurts my eyes, just reading some of the posts in this thread.

Now, all of a sudden, everyone is an expert and has predicted this for ages!


1. Fedor is getting older!
2. He hasn't fought that much really since Pride. 4 fights in 3 years. 
3. MMA has evolved dramatically in the last years
4. New fighters have stormed onto the MMA scene. Very talented and skilled 
5. Heavyweights these days are much bigger/stronger and more skilled than the old HWs, who looked more like freak-show people, not fighters 
6. What i've said at number 5 + Fedor's small size = not good for him.
Throwing those wild looping punches hoping to connect can take you so far...!

PS: i still think he would put a beating on Brock!

PS: instead of bashing and trashtalking Fedor, it would be better for everyone to just give show some respect towards him.
Fedor Emelieanenko has been one of the pioneers of this sport and has a major contribution on the evolution of MMA and the spreading of this sport, all over the world!

*Respect Fedor Emelianenko!
And thank you for everything you did for MMA!
You will be missed!*


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> There is a thread on Sherdog where half the board claims Fedor is faster than Anderson Silva.
> 
> Fedor didn't decline either he just started fighting people who don't suck and can't make LHW or MW.


ROLFcopter Fedors fans arent ridiculous not as much as idiots like this guy. 

In general this guy is nasty towards alot of fighters.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

All you fedor hater/lovers don't you guys realize fedor makes more sense than both group. Fedor never called him self the best, and he knows he can't compete anymore. Plus he did realize he had a great legacy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Wooow just WOOOOW at the Fedor hatred!
> 
> It hurts my eyes, just reading some of the posts in this thread.
> 
> ...


I would rep u if i could, great post.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I know which is why I'm not going to take the piss out of Fedor or any of his fans..


..

...

Except M.C 

Or at least, until he admits Anderson is the greatest fighter ever.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> ROLFcopter Fedors fans arent ridiculous not as much as idiots like this guy.
> 
> In general this guy is nasty towards alot of fighters.


I am pointing out the truth not hating on him. 

Now is not the time to respect a can crusher who ducked real competition for years Limba. Now is the time to gloat about being right about him to all of his ridiculous fans.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Limba you crazy! You see how fast Silva took Fedor down at the start of the second? Lesnar would have him down just as fast in the first but with more ferocious gnp to follow.

I dislike Fedors fans more than the man himself and am honestly a little pissed off at the pressure his followers put on him. He seems like a good dude but his nuthuggers make it impossible to root for him unless you lick his sack and perinium constantly.

Lesnar would moydah Fedor. He'd kill him to death with his wrestling


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> I know which is why I'm not going to take the piss out of Fedor or any of his fans..
> 
> 
> ..
> ...



I think he is one super fight away from the best ever......


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> I know which is why I'm not going to take the piss out of Fedor or any of his fans..
> 
> 
> ..
> ...


Andeson silva is the greatest fighter ever...one more crazy ko win i'm calling the man greater than bruce lee.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> I am pointing out the truth not hating on him.
> 
> Now is not the time to respect a can crusher who ducked real competition for years Limba. Now is the time to gloat about being right about him to all of his ridiculous fans.


Good Good :thumb02: you must be so happy.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anderson won't be the greatest ever while GSP is still fighting at his level.

Fedor is the greatest ever IMO of course, he's been here the longest, was the #1 P4P back when Anderson and GSP were both wishing they had a chance to fight for a title.

He's done what GSP and Anderson has done, except many more years, and now he's retired.

What else is there to say?

Great fighter, great guy, nothing but respect.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Good Good :thumb02: you must be so happy.


Yeah, that is the truth why would I respect a career filled with can crushing and ducking UFC HWs and Overeem. Hating his fans isn't hating him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Limba you crazy! You see how fast Silva took Fedor down at the start of the second? Lesnar would have him down just as fast in the first but with more ferocious gnp to follow.
> 
> I dislike Fedors fans more than the man himself and am honestly a little pissed off at the pressure his followers put on him. He seems like a good dude but his nuthuggers make it impossible to root for him unless you lick his sack and perinium constantly.
> 
> Lesnar would moydah Fedor. He'd kill him to death with his wrestling


Brock isn't a BJJ black belt..

Plus if he would've got hit he would've done a pirouette instead of taking it and firing back like Silva did.



M.C said:


> Anderson won't be the greatest ever while GSP is still fighting at his level.
> 
> Fedor is the greatest ever IMO of course, he's been here the longest, was the #1 P4P back when Anderson and GSP were both wishing they had a chance to fight for a title.
> 
> ...



What time frame exactly do you consider Fedor's era?

I think Silva is close to it and can match it, he's old though so maybe not.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

M.C said:


> Anderson won't be the greatest ever while GSP is still fighting at his level.
> 
> Fedor is the greatest ever IMO of course, he's been here the longest, was the #1 P4P back when Anderson and GSP were both wishing they had a chance to fight for a title.
> 
> ...


I'm Canadian, but i can't stand the fact gsp in the same sentence as fedor or anderson. Gsp does have a huge advantage in terms of talent between his opponent. Its just if ur not finishing people you should not be there. Jon fitch should get the nod as one of the best fighter on the planet but he does not.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lesnar would have fedor down straight away and ground and pund to a doctors stoppage too, m-1 global and fedors fanboys have ruined him for us other fans, we resoect him as a fighter and a person but the sad truth is he has fought 4 legit fighters in his time, cro cop(w by decision), big nog(w by decision) , werdum(l by sub) and silva(l by doctors stoppage) ZULUZINHO,HONG MAN CHOI are freakshows, arlovski and sylvia and rogers are not top 10 fighters like they used to be(rogers never was). sherdog is a prime example of fedor fan ignorance youtube as well.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Brock doesn't need a belt or a chin to take down a man 40 lbs lighter than him with no wrestling or tdd. 

Brock would take him down and smash him much worse than Silva just did. Lesnar wouldn't waste his time standing with him. Silva wouldn't stand a chance against him either for that matter. 

I know everyone hates Brock for his last two outings but he's a tougher challenge against the bigger guys than Fedor ever was. Brock vs Hong man Choi???:laugh:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

4 years ago, before the arrival of the current top HWs, Fedor was the best HW in the world. He was once the best, but now his time has passed. Sad day for MMA and it's a bit low how some people enjoy the end of a legacy so much.

Having to listen to the haters and Dana White gloating for purely business reasons should not overshadow the respect due to Fedor. I think when he was in Pride he was as good as Silva and GSP are now in their respective divisions. He would have easily dominated the UFC HWs at the time.

Fedor's problem today was that domination was so long ago. Everything has to come to an end.

It's been a significant night for MMA. This sport can draw so much emotion, that's why it's the best sport in the world.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Yeah, that is the truth why would I respect a career filled with can crushing and ducking UFC HWs and Overeem. Hating his fans isn't hating him.





UFC_OWNS said:


> lesnar would have fedor down straight away and ground and pund to a doctors stoppage too, m-1 global and fedors fanboys have ruined him for us other fans, we resoect him as a fighter and a person but the sad truth is he has fought 4 legit fighters in his time, cro cop(w by decision), big nog(w by decision) , werdum(l by sub) and silva(l by doctors stoppage) ZULUZINHO,HONG MAN CHOI are freakshows, arlovski and sylvia and rogers are not top 10 fighters like they used to be(rogers never was). sherdog is a prime example of fedor fan ignorance youtube as well.


Cocaine is one hell of a drug.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Keep pretending Lesnar wouldn't slaughter him; Roger's outgrappled Fedor.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Cocaine is one hell of a drug.


dont cry baby im sure you can support tyrone woodley and werdum now, haha im loving this


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

U guys are crazy if u think lesnar would win. Silva took some punches did he not. Lesnar if punched will run or fall. He did it in the carwin and cain fight. Am i wrong?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Keep pretending Lesnar wouldn't slaughter him; Roger's outgrappled Fedor.


:thumb02: keep posting you back my argument everytime you do.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> lesnar would have fedor down straight away and ground and pund to a doctors stoppage too, m-1 global and fedors fanboys have ruined him for us other fans, we resoect him as a fighter and a person but the sad truth is he has fought 4 legit fighters in his time, cro cop(w by decision), big nog(w by decision) , werdum(l by sub) and silva(l by doctors stoppage) ZULUZINHO,HONG MAN CHOI are freakshows, arlovski and sylvia and rogers are not top 10 fighters like they used to be(rogers never was). sherdog is a prime example of fedor fan ignorance youtube as well.


In "his time" as you put it, the only other heavyweights worth mentioning were Sylvia, Arlovski and Couture. He smashed the former two which mostly proves that Fedor was once the best in the world.

I'm not saying his fans didn't exaggerate how unbeatable he was, but anyone with any sense could see MMA has evolved a hell of a lot since Fedor's best days, during which he was the man. It couldn't go on forever, especially not given that his division has evolved more than any other and he's now giving away 35+ pounds to BJJ black belts / collegiate wrestlers / K-1 champions. When Fedor was the best the HW division was not at this level.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> What time frame exactly do you consider Fedor's era?
> 
> I think Silva is close to it and can match it, he's old though so maybe not.


Fedor's been the #1 guy for a deacde, 10 years. He was shown as a man to fear when he beat heath almost 10 years ago and won the title his next fight. Fedor was the #1 P4P and greatest in the world 4 years before Anderson got into the UFC and won the title.

Throughout Anderson and even GSP rising in skill and rising in wins and rising in this and that, Fedor's been in the top 3 the entire time, never getting out of it, not once. He's always been top 3 P4P and in the discussion of greatest of all time since his career first started kicking off a decade ago.

Anderson and indeed GSP both have many years to go to match his era.

Fedor is done now, retired, and he's clearly outmatched by these bigger guys who has also evolved and improved as the sport moved on. There's no excuse any Fedor fan can make, he's lost two in a row and he's just not as competitive as he once was, the sport is passing him by, just as it did Liddell, as it did Wanderlei, as it did Cro Cop, as it has done countless fighters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> U guys are crazy if u think lesnar would win. Silva took some punches did he not. Lesnar if punched will run or fall. He did it in the carwin and cain fight. Am i wrong?


no lol, he would take him down at the opening bell and do a frank mir II to him and crush him, lesnar is way better than antonio silva


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no lol, he would take him down at the opening bell and do a frank mir II to him and crush him, lesnar is way better than antonio silva


r u kidding me at thias point i saying any hwwith ko power and can throwa punch can beat lesnar. Big foot include,brett rogers,etc. Brock lesnar ran like a little bitch, did his cartwheel and ran. Chael sonnen did his cartwheel and open a can of whoop ass. Plus if lesnar was to sign and fight the undertaker at wrestlemania he would lose also. THe undertaker is the best pure striker in the wwe history,


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> I am pointing out the truth not hating on him.
> 
> Now is not the time to respect a can crusher who ducked real competition for years Limba. Now is the time to gloat about being right about him to all of his ridiculous fans.


Agreed on some things you said!
He may have crashed some cans along the way: Zuluzinho, Man Choi, Goodridge and others.
But at the same time, he did fight the best. And beat all those guys also! Talking about the days of Pride.
He fought cans because there was no one else to fight at that moment in time. 
Not fighting UFC fighters is something i can't talk about. 
Contract issues or whateva.
After Pride, i agree he could have just signed with the UFC and fight to prove he is the best!
But Fedor just isn't that guy! 

Seriousy: Look at him - he took a beating like hell and his emotions and expressions are the same as before the fight. He doesn't have that: "i wanna be the greatest fighter ever, like some fighters have".
He never said he is the best, it was always about the fans puting him o a bery high pedestal, at a time wheen MMA was still evolving into the sport it is today!

Fedor was the best of his time. But his time ended when Pride died!
That's what i think!

But, he will remain the greatest ambassador of this sport, for many years to come!

I'm no ridiculous fan or whateva you call it





RustyRenegade said:


> Limba you crazy! You see how fast Silva took Fedor down at the start of the second? Lesnar would have him down just as fast in the first but with more ferocious gnp to follow.
> 
> I dislike Fedors fans more than the man himself and am honestly a little pissed off at the pressure his followers put on him. He seems like a good dude but his nuthuggers make it impossible to root for him unless you lick his sack and perinium constantly.
> 
> Lesnar would moydah Fedor. He'd kill him to death with his wrestling


Bringinf Brock's name wasn't ok. I admit it. I don't wanna start a talk about that. Not worth it.
But! My opinions are:
- Brock doesn't have Silva's hrappling skills. He will never have grappling like that!
- He tagged Silva pretty hard on a couple of times and he was hit pretty hard himself when they brawled. One punch like that connecting on Brock and it's GOOD NIGHT! Turtle mode! Running to the fense trying to climb out of the ring!
Seeing Fedor getting beat up like that, surviving 3 RnC attempts and a tight arm triangle choke, a leg lock - and then going for a leg lock of his own.
That's just wow! 

That's how you handle taking a punch! You don't run away like a chicken!

_PS: opinion only, you can't change it_



M.C said:


> Anderson won't be the greatest ever while GSP is still fighting at his level.
> 
> *Fedor is the greatest ever IMO of course, he's been here the longest, was the #1 P4P back when Anderson and GSP were both wishing they had a chance to fight for a title.
> 
> ...


Great words M.C!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> r u kidding me at thias point i saying any hwwith ko power and can throwa punch can beat lesnar. Big foot include,brett rogers,etc. Brock lesnar ran like a little bitch, did his cartwheel and ran. Chael sonnen did his cartwheel and open a can of whoop ass. Plus if lesnar was to sign and fight the undertaker at wrestlemania he would lose also. THe undertaker is the best pure striker in the wwe history,


ok now you have just sunken to a new low and now i dont think i can take any of your posts seriously anymore, lesnar is 100x better takedown artist and top control than silva not to mention he is way stronger and has better GNP, he wouldn't even stand with fedor he would jsut take him down straight away along with rogers and silva lol, i expected more out of you marc


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok now you have just sunken to a new low and now i dont think i can take any of your posts seriously anymore, lesnar is 100x better takedown artist and top control than silva not to mention he is way stronger and has better GNP, he wouldn't even stand with fedor he would jsut take him down straight away along with rogers and silva lol, i expected more out of you marc


yes but who would win the undertaker or brock lesnar. The taker is the best pure striker in the wwe. He also has the size to match lesnar.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Brocks cartwheel was unintentional. The man said it himself, he was on queer street and lost his equilibrium. If not for Cains tremendous wrestling Brock would have held him down and pounded on him like everyone else he fought.

Brocks ability to take a punch is embarrasing for sure but if he gets the take down and can hold you down you're more than likely done. Is bigfoot known for his wrestling? Nope...


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no lol, he would take him down at the opening bell and do a frank mir II to him and crush him, lesnar is way better than antonio silva


Way better..........

Silva has solid boxing and BJJ black belt and is just as big , Carwin stuffed Lesnar and lit him up , you know deep down in your heart any decent sized HW or anyone able to stuff Lesnar in the 1st minute is gonna put a beating on him standing , Lesnar isnt way better than anyone , he just has one gear and if it doesnt work he is going to lose badly. 

I thought the Carwin fight showed that and the Cain fight proved it , he has plan A and not enough skills to have a Plan B. Its not his fault he is old and joined late but its the truth he is one dimensional and even though Fedor was outclassed tonight he still isnt good enough to beat Fedor , neither is Mir , Nelson , Schaub maybe even Carwin and these are the great UFC HW's outside the obvious 2.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Way better..........
> 
> Silva has solid boxing and BJJ black belt and is just as big , Carwin stuffed Lesnar and lit him up , you know deep down in your heart any decent sized HW or anyone able to stuff Lesnar in the 1st minute is gonna put a beating on him standing , Lesnar isnt way better than anyone , he just has one gear and if it doesnt work he is going to lose badly.
> 
> I thought the Carwin fight showed that and the Cain fight proved it , he has plan A and not enough skills to have a Plan B. Its not his fault he is old and joined late but its the truth he is one dimensional and even though Fedor was outclassed tonight he still isnt good enough to beat Fedor , neither is Mir , Nelson , Schaub maybe even Carwin and these are the great UFC HW's outside the obvious 2.


And I am saying the undertaker can to it too!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Way better..........
> 
> Silva has solid boxing and BJJ black belt and is just as big , Carwin stuffed Lesnar and lit him up , you know deep down in your heart any decent sized HW or anyone able to stuff Lesnar in the 1st minute is gonna put a beating on him standing , Lesnar isnt way better than anyone , he just has one gear and if it doesnt work he is going to lose badly.
> 
> I thought the Carwin fight showed that and the Cain fight proved it , he has plan A and not enough skills to have a Plan B. Its not his fault he is old and joined late but its the truth he is one dimensional and even though Fedor was outclassed tonight he still isnt good enough to beat Fedor , neither is Mir , Nelson , Schaub maybe even Carwin and these are the great UFC HW's outside the obvious 2.


umm he already beat carwin and mir lol, he would take anyone of the people you mentioned down with ease, you are just blinded with lesnar hate thats ok because lesnar is fighting the best and the best thing is he hasn't lost 2 in a row to anyone like fedor.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> yes but who would win the undertaker or brock lesnar. The taker is the best pure striker in the wwe. He also has the size to match lesnar.


Wtf you talkin bout Willis?


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

He is not too old I think today proved that he is just not a top 5 HW anymore. I am not sure he is even a top 10 at this point. He was exposed badly tonight. He was losing that fight 20-17 even if the doctor didn't stop the fight. Bigfoot dominated that fight. I would now say Bigfoot is a top 10 HW now though. He showed me a lot tonight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> umm he already beat carwin and mir lol, he would take anyone of the people you mentioned down with ease, you are just blinded with lesnar hate thats ok because lesnar is fighting the best and the best thing is he hasn't lost 2 in a row to anyone like fedor.


alright i'm going to stop ******* around with you and get serious lol. He did not beat carwin, carwin lost to himself. If carwin had cardio lesnar would have lost plain and simple. Lesnar can't take a punch plain and simple from a real hw. I do beleive though the way fedor lost size would be his weakness. Lesnar would beat fedor base on size, but i don't know if fedor would submit him. Silva isa bjj, but lesnar is bigger,sronger,faster.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Way better..........
> 
> Silva has solid boxing and BJJ black belt and is just as big , Carwin stuffed Lesnar and lit him up , you know deep down in your heart any decent sized HW or anyone able to stuff Lesnar in the 1st minute is gonna put a beating on him standing , Lesnar isnt way better than anyone , he just has one gear and if it doesnt work he is going to lose badly.
> 
> I thought the Carwin fight showed that and the Cain fight proved it , he has plan A and not enough skills to have a Plan B. Its not his fault he is old and joined late but its the truth he is one dimensional and even though Fedor was outclassed tonight he still isnt good enough to beat Fedor , neither is Mir , Nelson , Schaub maybe even Carwin and these are the great UFC HW's outside the obvious 2.


Lesnar, Carwin, and Mir would destroy Fedor.



marcthegame said:


> alright i'm going to stop ******* around with you and get serious lol. He did not beat carwin, carwin lost to himself. If carwin had cardio lesnar would have lost plain and simple. Lesnar can't take a punch plain and simple from a real hw. I do beleive though the way fedor lost size would be his weakness. Lesnar would beat fedor base on size, but i don't know if fedor would submit him. Silva isa bjj, but lesnar is bigger,sronger,faster.


If carwin had cardio he wouldn't look like the incredible hulk.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

osmium said:


> Lesnar, Carwin, and Mir would destroy Fedor.


SuperMan , Wonderwoman and the incredible Hulk are awesome.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> Lesnar, Carwin, and Mir would destroy Fedor.


lesnar,carwin yes....mir hell no...dude struggle vs crocop. Crocop is pass his prime and is just old.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> alright i'm going to stop ******* around with you and get serious lol. He did not beat carwin, carwin lost to himself. If carwin had cardio lesnar would have lost plain and simple. Lesnar can't take a punch plain and simple from a real hw. I do beleive though the way fedor lost size would be his weakness. Lesnar would beat fedor base on size, but i don't know if fedor would submit him. Silva isa bjj, but lesnar is bigger,sronger,faster.


exactly my point, it doesnt matter if lesnar can take a punch beacues his size and wrestling gets him the victory ala ufc 100 and the 2nd round of carwin-lesnar, lesnar has been abit sloppy with his wrestling but no doubt in my mind he is back to actually working on it along with the striking. i stop listening when someone says silva is stronger and a better wrestling than lesnar


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> alright i'm going to stop ******* around with you and get serious lol. He did not beat carwin, carwin lost to himself. If carwin had cardio lesnar would have lost plain and simple. Lesnar can't take a punch plain and simple from a real hw. I do beleive though the way fedor lost size would be his weakness. Lesnar would beat fedor base on size, but i don't know if fedor would submit him. Silva isa bjj, but lesnar is bigger,sronger,faster.


The beating Carwin put on Lesnar in the first round would have Fedor out. I wish Lesnar would concentrate mainly on bjj instead of improving his striking to be honest. With that kind of size and strength, with knowledge he could submit anyone really


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> umm he already beat carwin and mir lol, he would take anyone of the people you mentioned down with ease, you are just blinded with lesnar hate thats ok because lesnar is fighting the best and the best thing is he hasn't lost 2 in a row to anyone like fedor.


No because he faced , Mir Lost gets Herring.......and now has lost to Cain and is now contemplating leaving already.....

so yea in his SHORT career of fighting the best

Kim
Mir x 2
Herring
Randy 
Carwin 
Cain

he has racked 2 losses ALREADY and beaten pretty much like Fedor by submission and then complete ****. So yea he is so much better and those guys are so good.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> The beating Carwin put on Lesnar in the first round would have Fedor out. I wish Lesnar would concentrate mainly on bjj instead of improving his striking to be honest. With that kind of size and strength, with knowledge he could submit anyone really


lol get serious if it did not put lesnar out how would it put fedor out? Fedor chin is like steel, lesnar is tin foil. Cawin with cardio though is a bad mother fucker. Top 3 easily.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm glad he got beat in SF as opposed to going undefeated then signing with the UFC and getting mauled by Lesnar, Cain, Carwin and JDS. That would have been terrible.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> The beating Carwin put on Lesnar in the first round would have Fedor out. I wish Lesnar would concentrate mainly on bjj instead of improving his striking to be honest. With that kind of size and strength, with knowledge he could submit anyone really


Fedor has never been out even surviving to the end of the round , i believe Cain put Lesnar away if im not mistaken


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I think he has declined a bit over the years.

I don't think his heart has been in MMA for quite a while, I think he was far more interested in building M-1 brand

I think he has failed to evolve

I think it's clear that skillwise he is not anywhere near GSP or Silva


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

vilify said:


> I'm glad he got beat in SF as opposed to going undefeated then signing with the UFC and getting mauled by Lesnar, Cain, Carwin and JDS. That would have been terrible.


I don't think it will, lesnar got murderer and he is doing just fine.

Would all fedor fans agree on one thing so i can go to sleep :
Anderson silva is the greatest of all time!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

vilify said:


> I'm glad he got beat in SF as opposed to going undefeated then signing with the UFC and getting mauled by Lesnar, Cain, Carwin and JDS. That would have been terrible.


Although i believe Cain and JDS would beat him , Carwin has bad cardio and Lesnar is a one tick pony so i dont thinks its as cut and dry with them both.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

M.C said:


> Fedor's been the #1 guy for a deacde, 10 years. He was shown as a man to fear when he beat heath almost 10 years ago and won the title his next fight. Fedor was the #1 P4P and greatest in the world 4 years before Anderson got into the UFC and won the title.
> 
> Throughout Anderson and even GSP rising in skill and rising in wins and rising in this and that, Fedor's been in the top 3 the entire time, never getting out of it, not once. He's always been top 3 P4P and in the discussion of greatest of all time since his career first started kicking off a decade ago.
> 
> ...


Come on dude, this is a dramatic overstatement. You can't say he was the man from when he started his career. 

He won the PRIDE HW title in 2003. Say from there his reign ended in late 2009. That is about 6 and so years. 

Anderson has been on top since 2006 to now. So about 5 years. 

It isn't as pronounced as you make it to be.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Yes, I'll elaborate.
> 
> If someone has a premise that being 34 is a valid excuse here, I'd simply point to the fact that at 47, Randy Couture is just now starting to decline (ok, probably about 2 years ago), and at 34, he was a young pup for all intents and purposes.


Way to pick the exception to the rule.

Every major sport has one person who plays much longer than others. In football running backs almost always take a nosedive after they hit 30. It's just a fact. 

MMA athletes seem to generally decline in the early 30's.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Would all fedor fans agree on one thing so i can go to sleep :
> Anderson silva is the greatest of all time!


Its neck and neck Anderson can edge over though , Fedor is done now.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Its neck and neck Anderson can edge over though , Fedor is done now.


what u mean fedor is great but silva is on a different fighter. Fedor is a bad ass kinda like steven seagal however silva is like bruce lee way better.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> what u mean fedor is great but silva is on a different fighter. Fedor is a bad ass kinda like steven seagal however silva is like bruce lee way better.


His fight against crocop was his Under Siege.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> lol get serious if it did not put lesnar out how would it put fedor out? Fedor chin is like steel, lesnar is tin foil. Cawin with cardio though is a bad mother fucker. Top 3 easily.


His eye must be glass than. Carwin landed some big shots on Brock during the first round. I am drunk but don't remember any especially big shots from Silva and he broke Fedors face. Carwin would take Fedor down and smash him. Much like Brock and Cain would do.

Not too mention, Brock has an enormous head and jaw and hasn't been put out yet. He just hates being punched is all Wouldn't have to worry about that against someone he outweighs by a bunch with no wrestling.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Fedor has never been out even surviving to the end of the round , i believe Cain put Lesnar away if im not mistaken


Cain is ten times the fighter that Bigfoot silva is though. There's not a guy in the Strikeforce tournament or in the UFC that can last 3 rounds with Velasquez. Silva got tired while throwing punches in the mount. Velasquez wouldn't have gotten tired.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

osmium said:


> His fight against crocop was his Under Siege.


word silva against vitor was enter the dragon..


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

People need to stop acting like Lesnar is some great grappler that will pass to mount like Silva did and mess Fedor up.

No.

Brock is just a typical power double legger who throws big punches from guard. He doesn't pass very well. His sub D is relatively mediocre. Most of the time he doesn't even look to pass.

And on his feet, he's absolutely awful.

Call me back when he gets his black belt in BJJ like Bigfoot then we'll talk.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> His eye must be glass than. Carwin landed some big shots on Brock during the first round. I am drunk but don't remember any especially big shots from Silva and he broke Fedors face. Carwin would take Fedor down and smash him. Much like Brock and Cain would do.
> 
> Not too mention, Brock has an enormous head and jaw and hasn't been put out yet. He just hates being punched is all Wouldn't have to worry about that against someone he outweighs by a bunch with no wrestling.


Fedor chin is amazing, his face is like all russians fucked (just playing). The dude bleeds easily simply put.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> People need to stop acting like Lesnar is some great grappler that will pass to mount like Silva did and mess Fedor up.
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


Why would Brock need to pass when he can hit someones face from full guard? His inability on the feet has already been discussed too. Did Silva use his gnp or bjj black belt to (assumingly) break Fedors orbital? His eye looks terrible.

Much like Couture, Brock likes to stay in half guard to control his opponent and smash the face. 

If Lesnar brought in Jeorge Gurgel he could have a black belt in 6 months, would that pacify your need for a black belt?


----------



## Risto (Oct 11, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'm just expecting plenty of excuses from Fedor fans. Ironically, his fans are the main reason for any hate the man receives.
> 
> Feel bad for Fedor honestly and hope he has a great life. He doesn't need to fight for a living, he's rich as all hell and I wish him luck.
> 
> _*My only disdain for him was brought on by his fans that thought he was superman.*_


When you go 10 years without a loss in sport like this, it will elevate one's status to a pretty damn high level. I am struggling to think of anyone else, who has achieved this.

Fedor also posessed that 'Tyson effect' (before Iron Mike went to the dogs...), whereby many of his opponents were sh1tting themselves before the opening bell. Now that's a gonner...

Time for him to hang up his professional gloves and do something else.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Why would Brock need to pass when he can hit someones face from full guard? His inability on the feet has already been discussed too. Did Silva use his gnp or bjj black belt to (assumingly) break Fedors orbital? His eye looks terrible.
> 
> Much like Couture, Brock likes to stay in half guard to control his opponent and smash the face.
> 
> If Lesnar brought in Jeorge Gurgel he could have a black belt in 6 months, would that pacify your need for a black belt?


Brock couldnt Keep Cain down , his top game is way off compared to Bigfoots , Fedor would have been able to get up or restrict damage against Lesnar since he has no BJJ.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyway, now that Fedor is retiring.

Hopefully M1 goes M done before Ivan gets out of the military so he can get the hell away from Vadim and go make his own legacy.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

***** de Amigo i admire u defending fedor , but if he was to fight anderson silva it would be wosrt than Russian ruining out of vodka. Tell me how fedor can beat silva? I seesilva winnig anyway he wants including Jedi mind tricks.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Brock couldnt Keep Cain down , his top game is way off compared to Bigfoots , Fedor would have been able to get up or restrict damage against Lesnar since he has no BJJ.


So you're saying Bigfoot could keep Cain down when Lesnar couldn't and since Brock doesn't have a bjj belt he wouldn't be able to deliver damage from mount, half, or full guard on Fedor when Silva mounted and smashed him until a doctors stoppage?

You're the exact kind of fan I was complaining about when I started this thread. All I can say is Jesus ******* Christ:thumbsdown:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> So you're saying Bigfoot could keep Cain down when Lesnar couldn't and since Brock doesn't have a bjj belt he wouldn't be able to deliver damage from mount, half, or full guard on Fedor when Silva mounted and smashed him until a doctors stoppage?
> 
> You're the exact kind of fan I was complaining about when I started this thread. All I can say is Jesus ******* Christ:thumbsdown:


At first i wanted to neg rep you when i saw this thread but after pages and pages i finally see the light. Fedor WAS great but his time has passed.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Well Fedor would threaten Brock from off of his back.

It's a lot easier to threaten a guy whos just smothering from guard while throwing punches than a powerful grappler who knows what the **** he's doing and smoothly passes to mount.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

FrodoFraggins said:


> Way to pick the exception to the rule.
> 
> Every major sport has one person who plays much longer than others. In football running backs almost always take a nosedive after they hit 30. It's just a fact.


Sure I picked an exception, but debunking a false premise is debunking a false premise... any way you look at it.

Sure has been sad seeing Spider Silva (36) and Semmy Schilt (37) collapse as age stole their careers too... oh wait. 

Dan Henderson is still relevant at 40, as well.

Age didn't do Fedor in. Evolution did.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Well Fedor would threaten Brock from off of his back.
> 
> It's a lot easier to threaten a guy whos just smothering from guard while throwing punches than a powerful grappler who knows what the **** he's doing and smoothly passes to mount.


I would guess that Mir is considered more dangerous from his back than Fedor ever was. Not too mention he's bigger, stronger, etc...and was still held down and pummeled. I don't care about a fighters silky smooth transition to mount on a guy he outweighs by 35lbs:laugh: GTFO:thumb02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

So Brock Lesnar doesn't know what he's doing? You don't dominate a guy with a guard as good as Frank Mir's if you don't know what you're doing. If Silva can get Fedor to the ground and dominate him, Brock could do the same.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Well Fedor would threaten Brock from off of his back.
> 
> It's a lot easier to threaten a guy whos just smothering from guard while throwing punches than a powerful grappler who knows what the **** he's doing and smoothly passes to mount.


Threaten him with what? How is he doing an armbar with no space?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Frank Mir is also lazy and folds when he gets hit. Fedor is the opposite. Besides when's the last time Mir someone off his back anyway? Brock Lesnar? :laugh:

Fedor would threaten with armbars and leg locks.

Plus Fedor has much better hips than Mir, don't even see how that's debateable.

Also, IIRC Brock was nearly swept by Couture.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey anderson silva would whoop brock lesnas ass also.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Frank Mir is also lazy and folds when he gets hit. Fedor is the opposite. Besides when's the last time Mir someone off his back anyway? Brock Lesnar? :laugh:
> 
> Fedor would threaten with armbars and leg locks.
> 
> ...


Fedor folded like a lawn chair tonight. Fedor does have nice shapely hips but they would be firmly on the mat with Lesnar on top of him. If not for Brocks blatant, cocky, ignorant, ground experience that first Mir fight he'd have one loss to the best HW in all the land. He was killing him.

Don't remember the near sweep Couture almost got on him but it didn't happen.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Fedor folded like a lawn chair tonight. *Fedor does have nice shapely hips* but they would be firmly on the mat with Lesnar on top of him. If not for Brocks blatant, cocky, ignorant, ground experience that first Mir fight he'd have one loss to the best HW in all the land. He was killing him.
> 
> Don't remember the near sweep Couture almost got on him but it didn't happen.


that is kina gay!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> that is kina gay!


That was my intention but you can't deny it. They're damn nice hips


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> That was my intention but you can't deny it. They're damn nice hips


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> That was my intention but you can't deny it. They're damn nice hips


ya i guess ur right but its still gay to complement another man's hips.

Fedor is going to back to russia and will return to the usa like this:


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> yes but who would win the undertaker or brock lesnar. The taker is the best pure striker in the wwe. He also has the size to match lesnar.


wait...but...wwe fights are pre-determined. i haven't watched since i was a kid to be honest, but even so, i'm not sure how being the best striker in a sport that is mostly acting _really_ counts.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Big tall lanky guys have always gave him more of a issue. 

Silva's chin is much better than I expected, Fedor hit him with some solid shots. I thought Fedor could have pulled out a win in the third, who knows now. 

I thought they could have let it go for one round, his eye was bad but Id have let them fight and watched it close.

I dont think Silva could compete in the UFC you can call me bias, Ill take that but Ive never liked him I think his stand up is sloppy and slow and his game is only effective because of his size.

I thought Fedor looked about as bad as I could imagine him looking.

I thought the entire event looked simi pro, the fighters IMO all either looked green or looked like crap with the exception of Sergei.

Now if Overeem gets tooled most of SF's ranked heavyweights will fall out of the top ten and this whole thing could backfire.

If anyone NEEDS to retire its arlovski not to take anything away from the win but it's obvious the concussions have took their toll on him and he should move on.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Fedor folded like a lawn chair tonight. Fedor does have nice shapely hips but they would be firmly on the mat with Lesnar on top of him. If not for Brocks blatant, cocky, ignorant, ground experience that first Mir fight he'd have one loss to the best HW in all the land. He was killing him.
> 
> Don't remember the near sweep Couture almost got on him but it didn't happen.


He had Couture down, Couture started to get up then almost got Lesnar down then Lesnar pulled his leg and threw him.

It was technically a sweep and a failed reversal.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

i honestly don't understand the animosity against fedor, or the (seemingly pretty popular) idea that his record sucks and hasn't fought anybody worth noting. the only two fights the guy has lost were his last two out of how many? 33? 35? IMO cut stoppages aren't real losses. that's a damn-near undefeated record. how many proclaimed legends of the sport have averages of only winning 2/3 of their fights? uhhhh, a LOT. 

not only that, but he's fought enough big name fighters to invalidate the "he only fights nobodies" argument. maybe he hasn't fought enough names in more recent years, but that doesn't mean he hasn't fought any ever. also, hasn't he won a fuckton of championships in other organizations? 

now i'm not the biggest fangirl in the world (not the way i am about my favorite fighters, haha) but it doesn't take a rabid fan to see that the guy is a beast. he's a beast, but he never acts like a cocky asshole about it -- which is another reason why i don't understand how people can hate the guy. 

i agree that he doesn't fight enough. i agree that he could stand to lose some weight. i do not agree that he's a hack; there just isn't any evidence of it. 

haters gon' hate


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> As many know I've hated on Fedor for my entire stay here. Age will be just one of many excuses for Fedor fans. Let's hear the rest of them:thumb02:
> 
> Just for clarification, I don't think he's too old to compete. I was just expecting that to be one of the excuses by his fans for the loss.


Fedor's not too old, he's just too small. Used to be HW was 6'1 220lb, and the only bigger guys were hacks. Now the HW's are 6'4" 270lb and are well rounded. At 5'11", Fedor will struggle with guys that size.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

who does Fedor normally train with?:confused02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> As many know I've hated on Fedor for my entire stay here. Age will be just one of many excuses for Fedor fans. Let's hear the rest of them:thumb02:
> 
> Just for clarification, I don't think he's too old to compete. I was just expecting that to be one of the excuses by his fans for the loss.


He needs. To stop fighting HUGE men, like I said at 205 he could have some real success. :thumbsup:

I agree with u the time has come at HW to hang it up, but he isn't an old man, he fought a huge guy last night. Dropping down would at the least create some interesting match ups.....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

unfair doctor stoppage, hasn't decently trained in 3 years, lost his motivation, middleweight fighter fighting at heavyweight


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

xeberus said:


> unfair doctor stoppage, hasn't decently trained in 3 years, lost his motivation, middleweight fighter fighting at heavyweight


His eye was swollen, 100% shut. 3rd Round would of been another takedown and more andre the giant style GnP by Antonio Silva, who in his own right is a big slow oaf with a big chin, but slooooooow. 

Lack of motivation is no one's fault but his own - I don't think M-1 was telling Fedor to not go for run once in a while or do some sit-ups, eat healthy... That kind of thing. While Fedor was throwing logs or whatever, other heavyweights are doing like hard cardio training circuits, strength training and calisthetics.

Did you see the blubber rolls off his jeans during weigh-ins? That doesn't happen by accident.

Arlovski and Antonio Silva were the 2 worst HWs in that tournament to begin with - that was Fedor's best chance to come out with a win. If he's a first alternate in the tournament, you can only expect another loss on his record.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Fedor isn't a MW he would be on the larger side of LHW if he were in really good shape.


----------



## schiops (Jul 12, 2009)

In my opinion, while the Silva fight definitely showed decline in Fedor's skills, in some ways it also showed how good he still really is. To be put in the positions Fedor was in in the 2nd round and still be able to come out of it is a testament to his skill. Especially when Silva had that deep choke in on Fedor and Fedor managed to escape. Not many fighters in the same situation would be able to come out of it. It's tough to say how the third round would have gone. On one hand, Fedor's track record has shown that he is able to come back from beatings, on the other hand that eye was swollen shut, and it's not often you see a fighter come back to dominate a fight with a swollen shut eye.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> while fedor is up in the woods in russia lifting logs and stuff


It worked for Rocky. :thumb02:


Fedor is only 34. He could fight for 5 more years if he really wanted to.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

andromeda_68 said:


> i honestly don't understand the animosity against fedor, or the (seemingly pretty popular) idea that his record sucks and hasn't fought anybody worth noting. the only two fights the guy has lost were his last two out of how many? 33? 35? IMO cut stoppages aren't real losses. that's a damn-near undefeated record. how many proclaimed legends of the sport have averages of only winning 2/3 of their fights? uhhhh, a LOT.
> 
> not only that, but he's fought enough big name fighters to invalidate the "he only fights nobodies" argument. maybe he hasn't fought enough names in more recent years, but that doesn't mean he hasn't fought any ever. also, hasn't he won a fuckton of championships in other organizations?
> 
> ...


Well Id like to know how being honest is hating? 

His record is for lack of a better word padded. Thats a debate that has been going around for years and from my perspective its not that much of a debate, you can say he's 31-3 but look at all the cans in his record.

Really the only thing that made Fedor stand out was that he had never been put down, never really lost but now that thats gone and we are left looking at a guy that his only wins that are relevant or that you can talk about are against fighters that cant even compete in the UFC or at least are having a hard time with the talent level, what dose that say about his legacy.

Wins over crocop and Nog meant something back in the Pride era because they were accepted as the top level of competition but now they cant even keep a 500 record and though he was no doubt the toughest HW of his time, time moves so fast in MMA that at this point his time is already long gone.

He's a great fighter and if it where not for his M1 ties he might even have more options but right now Id say its time to hang it up.


----------

